# suede on front door panels coming off !!!



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a phantom black/red leather interior combo. well, the red suede on the passenger side is coming unglued. just noticed this the other day, strangely about half of the suede panel looks like it came unglued. in truth, i prefer the look of the black vinyl underneath. so i bought some goo gone xtreme adhesive remover and tested on a small area on the glue under the suede to see if i could get the panel to come off easily. well, the adhesive remover didn't seem to help. anyone know of a method to get the suede off without doing any damage to the door panel ??? thanks for the help guys.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried applying heat to the front of the suede? Depending on what kind of adhesive it is heat may soften the adhesive so you can pull it off. Try a hair dryer or heat gun. If that doesn't work perhaps a more aggressive adhesive remover from a hardware store, or wallpaper remover? Applying it directly to the underside of the suede as you pull on it.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

If you are successful post some pics if you can. I'm curious, as others might be, to see how it turns out.


----------



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

yea, the goo gone i tried is an adhesive remover. i guess i'll try the blow dryer method and see if it works...if i can get them off i post the pics.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

7moon12 said:


> i have a phantom black/red leather interior combo. well, the red suede on the passenger side is coming unglued. just noticed this the other day, strangely about half of the suede panel looks like it came unglued. in truth, i prefer the look of the black vinyl underneath. so i bought some goo gone xtreme adhesive remover and tested on a small area on the glue under the suede to see if i could get the panel to come off easily. well, the adhesive remover didn't seem to help. anyone know of a method to get the suede off without doing any damage to the door panel ??? thanks for the help guys.


Do you keep your car outdoors and uncovered. Even several hours in the open can have the interior of these cars heating up quickly and can distroy leather and loosen up some glued area's. If you can, COVER IT. if not have all the side windows and rear window tinted to reduce interior heat.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I think its crazy if these cars can't spend several hours in the sun- maybe some discoloration after years in the sun but jeas....
The rear seats also have a tendency to split at the seam- even if nobody sits there.
A while back, I posted that a lot of us purchased these cars for the power and nice interior that oozed quality but if these are not just regular problems in my book. It's crazy that the 2 tone suede must be ripped out because of peeling.
People wonder what the worth of these cars may be when they reach collector status in years but I'm wondering how we can keep up maintaining these cars. 
Some of us here drive these things less than 2 grand per year. 
Is it worth it? Will they last?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Do you keep your car outdoors and uncovered. Even several hours in the open can have the interior of these cars heating up quickly and can distroy leather and loosen up some glued area's. If you can, COVER IT. if not have all the side windows and rear window tinted to reduce interior heat.


Nice to see that the Aussie lack of quality in paint, extends to their adhesives as well.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> I think its crazy if these cars can't spend several hours in the sun- maybe some discoloration after years in the sun but jeas....
> The rear seats also have a tendency to split at the seam- even if nobody sits there.
> A while back, I posted that a lot of us purchased these cars for the power and nice interior that oozed quality but if these are not just regular problems in my book. It's crazy that the 2 tone suede must be ripped out because of peeling.
> People wonder what the worth of these cars may be when they reach collector status in years but I'm wondering how we can keep up maintaining these cars.
> ...


I think forums like this tend to bring out all the negatives, few of the positives other than the power from the LS2.

That said, these cars do have some issues, some of which are related to GM trying to make it something it's really not. Of more concern to me, as I've stated will be the lack of parts, and the continuing ignorance of the cars by dealer service departments. That situation will only get worse.

I've also wondered about quality build by the Aussies, especially in the '06 models, as they realized they were building a dinosaur ready to become extinct.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Like I said in the posted "GTO WOES", the list keeps getting longer, making me think even more of my goats future. Maybe this chevelle will come out and be kick butt. I'm sure it will come with a price like the challenger though. I guess I'll have to sleep in the bed I made for now and pray for the best.

I planned on taking her to the drag strip this spring after puttin' her on the dyno. Now i'm wondering if I should or not. I may blow a tire from front strut rub, unable to see due to the paint peeling off of my door handles causing he rest of the paint to peel off covering my windshield due to the power of the ls2, slide off my seat due to the stitching coming unraveled, unable to hold onto the steering wheel becasue the paint was peeling off the spokes on it while attempting to turn the stereo off becasue my cd is jammed and it starting to cause an electrical fire. Once getting it stopped I probally wont be able to turn it off cuz the key is stuck in the ignition. Whew. I'm gonna have nightmaes now.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too:agree


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

I think it is a little strange so many on this forum complain about the build quality of these cars. I have owned and driven many different makes and models from AMG Mercedes to Honda Civics and I see no difference between any of them. German cars have poor door handles and locks that constantly break. Dodge had so many rear end and tranny problems. GM has had many poor paint quality issues ect ect. Every car has its issues period. Cars are assembled mostly by robots today which does not help the issue but even if they were each hand made by human hands there is still human error. Every vehicle forum has pages and pages about problems with their vehicle from the BMW to the Corvette forum they all have their issues. Good luck finding any car today that you can drive daily and preserve as a prestine collectable forty years from now. There are many GTO drivers that have never had a single issue with their car and many that have had nothing but problems. This is true with every single car with the minor exception of very costly hand made exotics which would obviously have the least amount of problems. Why do you think the government developed the LEMON LAW? That was not put in place because of any one specific vehicle. I am personally very satisfied with my GTO and would not trade it for any other vehicle period. I will continue to take great care of it and handle problems along the way just as I have done with every car I have owned. I just hope we can use this forum as a helping hand when these problems arise and not to constantly complain about and berate our fine vehicles.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

BustersJudge said:


> I think it is a little strange so many on this forum complain about the build quality of these cars. I have owned and driven many different makes and models from AMG Mercedes to Honda Civics and I see no difference between any of them. German cars have poor door handles and locks that constantly break. Dodge had so many rear end and tranny problems. GM has had many poor paint quality issues ect ect. Every car has its issues period. Cars are assembled mostly by robots today which does not help the issue but even if they were each hand made by human hands there is still human error. Every vehicle forum has pages and pages about problems with their vehicle from the BMW to the Corvette forum they all have their issues. Good luck finding any car today that you can drive daily and preserve as a prestine collectable forty years from now. There are many GTO drivers that have never had a single issue with their car and many that have had nothing but problems. This is true with every single car with the minor exception of very costly hand made exotics which would obviously have the least amount of problems. Why do you think the government developed the LEMON LAW? That was not put in place because of any one specific vehicle. I am personally very satisfied with my GTO and would not trade it for any other vehicle period. I will continue to take great care of it and handle problems along the way just as I have done with every car I have owned. I just hope we can use this forum as a helping hand when these problems arise and not to constantly complain about and berate our fine vehicles.


Dam Buster, Your gettin' me pumped!!! Your not a football coach are you?arty:


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Dam Buster, Your gettin' me pumped!!! Your not a football coach are you?arty:


LOL no but my brother is. I like to think of myself as an automobile enthusiast. I come from a family of detailers, mechanics, and gearheads. I am all three so I like to think I know a little bit about cars. I love my GTO and don't have one complaint about it. I just get a little tired of hearing all the complaining. I actually had this same exact issue suede came off my door panel. Took my goat to the dealer got a brand new door panel installed no big deal. Its not like other manufactuers don't glue their door panels on and some don't peel off for various reasons. Like I said generally all cars are made the same way with some of the same materials. That was just my .2 on the subject


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice posts BustersJudge...
Bill


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

BustersJudge said:


> I think it is a little strange so many on this forum complain about the build quality of these cars. I have owned and driven many different makes and models from AMG Mercedes to Honda Civics and I see no difference between any of them. German cars have poor door handles and locks that constantly break. Dodge had so many rear end and tranny problems. GM has had many poor paint quality issues ect ect. Every car has its issues period. Cars are assembled mostly by robots today which does not help the issue but even if they were each hand made by human hands there is still human error. Every vehicle forum has pages and pages about problems with their vehicle from the BMW to the Corvette forum they all have their issues. Good luck finding any car today that you can drive daily and preserve as a prestine collectable forty years from now. There are many GTO drivers that have never had a single issue with their car and many that have had nothing but problems. This is true with every single car with the minor exception of very costly hand made exotics which would obviously have the least amount of problems. Why do you think the government developed the LEMON LAW? That was not put in place because of any one specific vehicle. I am personally very satisfied with my GTO and would not trade it for any other vehicle period. I will continue to take great care of it and handle problems along the way just as I have done with every car I have owned. I just hope we can use this forum as a helping hand when these problems arise and not to constantly complain about and berate our fine vehicles.


I just bought 04 GTO, and i have been reading on the this fourm about the issues all oweners are having, make me think, "did i make right decision to buy GTO". 
Very nice post indeed.... Now i am all pummped up :seeya:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm one that has been questioning, not bashing our GTO's and I really haven't seen anyone else bashing here as well. This forum has been a positive connection between the GTO and owners- and believe it or not, a real bonus to GTO ownership. Members here are knowledgeable and extremely honest in a good way so I never feel like a fool asking a simple question. 
Busterjudge's posting is excellent in advocating for our Goats but I will continue to express my honesty and concerns here which will not always be positive.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I enjoy reading the complaints and the positive comments. The former is good information and the latter concurs with my thinking and experience with the GTO. My '05 is about to go out of warranty and, knock on wood, I've had no issues with the build quality. Granted I've got only 16K easy miles on it and it stays garaged but so far it's trouble free. Three year old car and people still approach me to mention it's the first one they've seen and how much they like its look. Usually want to look in the engine bay too.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess I have been lucky. Had my 05 for slightly over 3 years with zero problems so far . Car just turned 12,700 miles


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's true Gotagoat. People are not used to seeing them and when they get an upclose look, they think it's a brand new model and ask why they didn't know about the GTO. 
How quickly they forget about it's coming in 04 and negative press regarding it's styling not resembling the original Goats. I'm always on the look out for them and I've only come across a blue 05 in my area thus far.


----------



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

as to the suede panels, doesn't bother me the glue came undone...it's an '04 after all and being in san antonio the sun can be hard on interiors(although i do have dark tint).love my goat, she has 45xxxmiles and no problems(knock knock)so far. when i noticed the suede coming off the passenger front panel, i noticed the black under it and thought it looked better. the only frustration is that i could peel off the driver side suede with no prob if i wanted to, but i've tried every guck remover under the sun and i can't get the driver side suede off!!! trying to do this with a)not having to buy new door panels and b)"professional" so it looks like it came with the black vinyl underneath stock. haven't tried the blow dryer like someone mentioned yet though...on a separate note on this post, i've seen maybe 10 goats in my city so far(but only 1 '04, it was same color as mine). strangely, all of 'em were going the opposite direction on the hiway...noticed their flashing hi-beams before i noticed the car!!! happy driving fellow goat'ers !!!


----------

